# new idea for canes



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I just finished a couple of canes,, this one is headed to a gentlman in Texas. The man's son seen a cane in a resturant in Tenn. that had a state quarter mounted in the handle, and suggested that to me. That was a good idea that I never thought about and it works out very nice,,, I am sure I will be making more of these when I get a chance,,, they make fantastic gifts.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the use of the quarter! Wish I had time to make one of these it looks like a fun project.

Ed


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I _really_ like your idea Terry, great job.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Terry......Chuck


----------



## Hemibee (Dec 22, 2005)

Now I like that. And the use of the quarter gives it a little extra.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

*dust collector*

Terry , nice craftsmanship !! I have been inserting coins into my projects for years (mostly bright,shiny pennies ) that are of the year that I made the projects . Folks really seem to enjoy the added touch !! I just found this site today( 12.31.05 ) and I'm sure to be back.....type to you next year ! Happy New Year Everyone  dusty56


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums dusty56. Glad to have you join us.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats a great Idea,,, Dusty,, I never though of using coins to date a project,,, I think I will borrow your idea and start to do that..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome job on the handle. I've seen the use of coins before. (Silver dollars on a belt buckle)

Do you just put the quarter on one side or both? Showing both sides of the coin? Also like the idea of using coins for dating the project.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well The cane you see here was made for a gentleman in Texas, so I put a Texas coin in each side with the Texas side of the quarter showing,,,

It turned out so well I made a cane for an uncle of mine that now lives in Florida,, he used to live in Michigan,, so I put a Florida quarter in one side and the other side sported a Michigan quarter,,

I think that the use of the quarters added a classier look to the canes and seems to be a hit with every one that sees them...


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

*State quarters on cane*



Visteonguy said:


> I just finished a couple of canes,, this one is headed to a gentlman in Texas. The man's son seen a cane in a resturant in Tenn. that had a state quarter mounted in the handle, and suggested that to me. That was a good idea that I never thought about and it works out very nice,,, I am sure I will be making more of these when I get a chance,,, they make fantastic gifts.


 I'm having some issues with trying to find out what size drill bit you used for your quaters ... 
Bill


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

i think rockler has a forstner bit the correct diameter to drill for quarters


kendall


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry Bill,, I have been so busy with so many other things I have not been on the Router forums lately,,, but as far as the bit,, I used one of the forstner bits that are in the set I got from harbor Freight. I found that its not best to drill a hole exactly the same size as a quarter,, in my case I applied several good coats of polyurthane to the canes and then glued in the quarters after it was dried. If you drill the holes to fit exactly the size of the quarters, you may find it difficult to glue the quarters into the holes because they will now be smaller because of the layers of finish on the sides of the hole. If you choose to finish the canes with a thin finish of some kind, like an oil, it will not be as big a problem because there is no build up from the finish.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Terry, your original post was well before I became a member of this forum. I didn't realise that your woodworking skills are on a par with your metalworking ones, I'm impressed, when I talk to now I may have to address you as Sir!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I hardly rate the "Sir" part, Harry.. Im spending most of my spare time now, on that work bike,, but making the nice Oak tool chest for the back of it will be a fun project,, I will make sure ya get ample pictures.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So much for your "ample pictures" Terry, Glenmore had to send some to me today!


----------

